# EMDR, anyone?



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I've just started EMDR. I've seen the therapist twice, we're still getting to know eachother so I haven't actually startes the EMDR yet... but I'm just wondering if anyone else has tried it and know if it works?

I know they usually do EMDR on people that have PTS, but I;ve been through a load of stuff and apparently it's actued as a trigger to a lot of how I feel now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ apparently no one has, but you could blaze a path here. Keep us posted?


----------



## Sosay (Oct 30, 2010)

I've started it, too! But we haven't done anything yet, we'll start next time, I hope it will work... :um


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am starting it if counselling doesn't work but it's for PTS


----------

